# my new reptile room



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

well a few weeks back i decided to convert one of the sheds in the garden into a reptile room,here is the progress so far
it started with the shed being full to the top with junk we have collected over the yeras,took 3 days to empty lol










well after this was empty i was left with a 12ft by 8ft shed  EMPTY SHED 








well after it was empty it was time to start the hard work lol
first up i had to repaint the out site so a nice coat of the best paint i have ever used out side(lasts years ) i was left with this 


















then i went around the inside and filled all the gaps with water proof sealant(like the stuff you use in kitchens etc.
now it is 100% air tight the insulation can go in,more pics and me boring you to follow very soon 
any coments welcome


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

looking good so far!


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

cheers im hoping by next sat the reps will be starting to move in 

i will be busy but it will be well worth it


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

gazza1591 said:


> cheers im hoping by next sat the reps will be starting to move in
> 
> i will be busy but it will be well worth it


ye - id love to have a reptile room but dont have the space to be honest! Keep us all posted on how your rep room is coming along!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

looks good...
careful in the summer with the shed being painted so dark though.

Best of luck ,look forward to seeing more.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> looks good...
> careful in the summer with the shed being painted so dark though.
> 
> Best of luck ,look forward to seeing more.


agree with the above. I was tempted to move my reps to one of the sheds, we have a wooden one similar and a brick built one, both temps get too high during the summer the brick one is our Gym and doesnt get used during the summer as its too hot, so without me adding some sort of air con unit it wasn't worth the risk to reps.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Looking good and look forward to seeing it filled : victory:

Although i defently echo what both Dean & Sy are saying


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

yea thanks guys 

it will have a nice ir con unitin it when it is all done dont worry 

just need to find a good one at a good price ?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, moved house a month ago, our new rep room is a cellar room, no windows, solid concrete... thought it would be really cool down there but its really hot.
I have a portable air condioting unit, recomended as being used for a rooom 4 times the size of this one [15x12]
And im having trouble stopping the room getting up to 84-88 degress, gets warmer as the day progresses and hits its high at around 5-6 pm then holds steady and starts to drop once lights are out....

ANYWAY, not sure exactly what im going to do yet...
but just thought it worth mentioning... i think the limitation is more on the size of the one hole the air con's pipe goes out of more than it doing the job of cooling the air.. so would sugest having maybe 2 holes and splitting the pipe in a y for example.. as i think thast what im prolly gona end up having to do.. awkward and not really possible in a rented house with a concrete wall..:S


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

cool thanks for that

i have been moinitering the temps in the shed but intill i have insualated it all out and that i can not get a true reading of the temps in there im going to have to wait a few days till i have finished all the work then i will moiniter the temps for a few days.

sill question but can aircon units be programmed to come on when the room hits a certain temp then go back off when it hits another temp ?,never had aircon before


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well ou can prolly get some models that do all manneothings dnno lol, but mine just would cut off if it goes down to a certain temp, has a built in stat, i set it to 22 lol so it never goes off as the room doesn get that cool... so yeh i reckon they are all statted.


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

well i had some probs last week so not much was done,but today i have had the electrics done and started to insulate here are a few pics 
the kit for the electrics









sockets and new fuse board in










and now the wireing has started








all done and we have light









and now the insulation has started









well thats it for now intill next time all coments welcome


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice progress .. look forward to seeing it completed and filled : victory:


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

me to mate :no1:


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Before you complete the insulation/electrics you may want to consider where to place the air conditioning or you could have to damage the finished job when you install it. ... Just a thought cos you are doing such a nice job of it.
Roy


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

hi thanks for that

but the aircon unit is going on the oposite wall to the one that has been insualted allready on a small stand to take it off the floor a bit i think it will help with circulation


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

well i have had another day in the shed and im finall getting somewhere 
here are a few pics the wall i insulated the other day had a coat of waterproff membrane.








then came more insulation on the other walls 









and they all had the waterproff stuff fited to them and now im left with this

















thats it for now well till tommrow when the wood will be fitted and the floor will be sealed and insulated.
then the aircon can go in and the next thing is the reps


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

wow thats looking really good


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

cheers


----------



## Jay123 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not being funny... Wouldnt you put the plastic on before the insulation??

Hehe

Jason


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> Not being funny... Wouldnt you put the plastic on before the insulation??
> 
> Hehe
> 
> Jason


lol hmm yea id say that too!


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

curiosity.. how much has this cost so far.. and how much left ??

peace

James


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Great Progress, Cant Wait Till Finished.
Keep The Pictures/Progress Coming!


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

hi all
thanks for the replys

first off i would have put the plastic the other side of the insulation,but it would have had to be cut etc,so i spoke to a mate in the building game and he said put it on top as it will be just as good.

as for the price i would have a rough guess at £1500 thats with it all built out with vivs etc.


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice bit of work there, Hope it holds the weather out ok.


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

im sure it will the shed has been there 3 years and there was no wet inside it so should be cool


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks real nice :grin1:


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

cheers


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

it is working good luck with finishin it i cant wait too see the pics once done.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

looking good just thinking do you think there is a nother why to get it cooler in the summer not air con as it is exsensive to bye and use it im all so doing the same thing im not as far thow  good luck with it m8


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

to be honest i think aircon is the best and for around £200 u should find one to do the job ok.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

well i dont think you will need to worry about the summer heat this year lololol


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

well its all done apart from a few finishing touches and the viv stacks to be built 
its been hard work but im so happy with the results of it 
there are still a few bits to touch up but all can be done when the reps are in 
as u can see by the pics has a fridge in the corner this will be the incubator ,cupboard above will be for food etc another 1 to go up yet aswell 
the aircon is on the side will be moved mind 
well enough for a bit here are some pics


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool cool.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Thats brilliant well done :no1: You will be able to get loads of vivs in there. What you going to be keeping in it :grin1:


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks 

there is a fair collection to go in there mate 

lepord geckos
crested geckos
bearded dragons
chams
iggy
water dragons
moring gecks
berber skink
sand fish 
fat tails 
frogs 

and a few more bits


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

well done mate...its already far superior to my shed conversion


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

it look mint hope my shed will look as good will get pic up when i have stared with it


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

looks fab so far! Shame u havent got another shed which u could convert purely for the iggly lol!!!!!!!


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

fair play to you mate looks very good


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks all


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

got the reps in yet look forword to see the pic with them all in there : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*SWEET!!!:no1:*


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

That is superb mate, takes dedication to do a job like that yourself.:no1:
You probably have more diy skills on your little finger than i do in my entire body!


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks all it was hard at times but i got there and im so glad i did 

the reps are in and the temps are spot on there day and night 

we have had a few nice days here and the temps are great the night temps are just right aswell so all in all the insulation was worth every penny.

i will get some pics up very soon the reps need to be moved around a bit first but i will do some asap


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Come on more pics required you carn't leave us like this we want to see it finished


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

come im loving this post


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

looking good got any pic's with the rep's all in there yet?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

fantastic looking project : victory:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

wow looks brill. when are the pics with reps in coming !!!! carnt wait to see :no1:


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

hi all well i have started on a new rack and some vivs so i will update with pics very soon


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

wow that looks really good. cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

MORE PICS NOW PLEASE :lol2:


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks really great, I'm soooo jealous!!


----------



## Kazzaboobers (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok have read through all of this and am on the edge of my seat wanting to see how it is now - sorry to hassle but more piccies please xxxxxxx


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks for all your replys guys i will be getting pics very soon


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good stuff man : victory:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*:no1::no1:Looks superb you must be very dedicated Great joB!! *
*cant w8 to see piccies!!!!*


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

hope you are haveing fun finding where the reps are going and billding the vivs cant want to see more on it im still not stared on my shed still geting the monny up to gever for it :whistling2:


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

yea im gettin there lol its just one week i get it all sorted then a new rep turns up and i have to move it all again lol 

pics to follow very soon


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

come on come on get it all sorted and get some more great pics up :lol2: so excited to see the finished room


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm very impressed, fantastic idea!:no1:


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

a well and truely impresive project, gazz well done mate you must be proud. the time and effort will surely pay off


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

we are still wating :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a superb job mate you have done so much great work for your animals.

Please lets see some pics of the finished project.

I think you have inspired so many people.

Well done!!!

Aslo, as well as some pictures of the whole completed project I would LOVE to see some of the animals in there. Hope I'm not being pushy here.


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

hi all i got £300 worth of wood today to make a few vivs with 

at the moment its just seperate vivs all over the place but i will get a few pics to show you all and a few pics of the reps inside


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

i built a viv 6 vivs in 1 big 1 here is a pic of it i have more light this in the house that is why im doing my shed lolol the wife whats the house back but there statying in the house and more in the shed lololol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

nice stack of vivs Tiffa


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been messing around with the titling and timing elements of some software and was so impressed with your project I created this...

YouTube - Test - Shed

Its just me messing around but once you finish the project I could finish the movie and either find some way you can download the original hi-res quality movie and maybe add it to your own YouTube account or just keep it to remind you the sterling job you did. :no1:

Don't worry I will be deleting the movie from my account once I have finished messing around I just thought you might like to see it.

Hope you don't mind me using your work as a mini project of my own.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats a pretty cool vid dude.
what programe did u use to do it out of interest?


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

Cheers mate! Bog standard Windows Movie maker as supplied with windows.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah ok, used that for a funny slide show when we first got our beardies, was a laugh.. didnt know how to add music to it at a time...and prolly wouldnt have chosen loveshack...sorry lol 

so lets see some new pics then Author..


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

So what would you have picked for the music? Always open to ideas.


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

hi all again thanks for the comments tommrow i will get pics for sure and kxc i love the movie mate hope you can add to it as i do more in the shed it is great mate im so glad you find it good enoth to make a movie out of it


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

excellent...cant wait till tomoz [actually with the end of each day i sigh and with the start of a new one i always...umn..yawn... but still]


and I dont know what music i would have used 
no offence meant dude.


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

*@DeanThorpe*
None taken at all, just wondered what you would have put in its place. By the way I worded my reply I can see how you may have thought I had spat my dummy out. : victory:

*@gazza1591*
Pleased you like the movie. I needed a reason to have a bit of a practice with the software and when I saw all your pictures I thoguht they were ideal. I wouldn't have bothered if the project was crap - you are doing a 100% top job, everyone seems inspired by it.

I'll complete the final movie once you have some piccies of reps in place, no pressure. :bash: :smile:


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

ok mate like i said they are all in seperate vivs untill i get the nes stacks built but i will get pics


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

kool pics comeing the viv i bilt only took 2 days


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

yea im off to take some now


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I think we are all a little "leeds United"......:lol2:


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

gazza what sort of insalashon did you us


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

kingspan mate 

great and very easy to work with


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

thank you


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

right im have been asked for an update so here goes 

here is how the shed is looking but take into accound this will all change as i want one big stack down each wall not loads of little vivs like


































and a few of the residents


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

and a few more


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

gazza1591 said:


> kingspan mate
> 
> great and very easy to work with


not cheap though is it, im in the process of converting my garage and the kingspan is the most expensive part so far.


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

SiUK said:


> not cheap though is it, im in the process of converting my garage and the kingspan is the most expensive part so far.


 
no was not cheap mate not chealp at all but it well worth it mate


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

woah looking great. the residents look so happy in their vivs. well done mate looks brilliant


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

looks awesome dude.. didnt know u had a berber skink.. awesome pics.


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

Absolutely awesome - to think that was an old shed and now its something pretty damn cool and one-off.

I'm sure everyone here gives you hearty congratulations and lets hope the reps are as impressed.

Best DIY job I have seen thus far.

WELL DONE!


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks all yep i have a berber love him so much so funny to watch


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

KXC said:


> Absolutely awesome - to think that was an old shed and now its something pretty damn cool and one-off.
> 
> I'm sure everyone here gives you hearty congratulations and lets hope the reps are as impressed.
> 
> ...


thanks for all the kind words 

im so glad everyone seems to like it it was hard work i wont lie and like i said the inside vivs wise sill needs work to be done 

as for the reps liking it they all seem to love it so far 

the temps are spot on it just like a new room to the house now 

and i have only just noticed the topic has like 4000+ hits thats unreal


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

that is looking mint i bet it looks evan beter when you have the big vivs bilt m8 nicen 1


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

how nare the vivs going that you are makeing for the shed hop it is going ok m8


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Wicked project congrats : victory:,i am just doing mine only thing is i built the shed aswell:lol2:,
Wish i had taken pics of the shed build and now i have got the ceiling all finished and ready to start the walls so rather late for piccies now.
Ooh well yours cheer'ed me up that someone photo'd theres :no1:.
Looking good.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Great work, dnt forget to post the FINAL pics. We all want to see them!


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

yep we do


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

looks good mate just got 1 little problem, i see you put the waterproof membrane on after you did the electrics, what happens if it is the middle of winter and your at work and some water gets into the shed and trips the electrics? all your reps are going to get very cold! and then you will have a big job on your hands of tearing out the walls again to find the blown electrics! not criticising your work just making a point. :whistling2:


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

hi well the inside of the shed and the outside were coated with rubber membrain pain the black u can see on the out side is on the inside its just not covered in any pics ?

also i work about 2 mins from home so i come home at dinnertime to check on them all and my dad is at home every day of the week aswell plus the sparky i had to do used truncking which is also not shown in the pics


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

gazza1591 said:


> hi well the inside of the shed and the outside were coated with rubber membrain pain the black u can see on the out side is on the inside its just not covered in any pics ?
> 
> also i work about 2 mins from home so i come home at dinnertime to check on them all and my dad is at home every day of the week aswell plus the sparky i had to do used truncking which is also not shown in the pics


 
that's good then. didn't mean to come across as criticising your work was just pointing out a possible problem. rep rooms looking great though:2thumb:


----------



## gazza1591 (Jul 14, 2006)

yea its fine mate im hoping its all covred but you can never say never 

and if it did ever happen the boards would be easy to take down as they are all screwed in place.


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

all good then mate
:2thumb:


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

is it all done now


----------

